# Need advice booking Manhattan Club with Worldmark points.



## melpollard (Mar 1, 2006)

Looking for end of May, 2007 or early June, 2007 Manhattan club units.

First of all, we are RCI weeks members with S.African timeshares.  We're assuming we can't get Manhattan Club through RCI weeks with those timeshares, because we've only been able to get them in the spring before.  We also need two units at one time, which makes it harder.

My sister and I are joint owners in our newly-opened Worldmark account.  I need the best strategy to try to get the MC.  What are my chances through RCI.  And if I deposit through RCI and don't get the trade, I'm stuck with another week in RCI weeks exchange instead of my WM points; correct?

Thinking about joining II and trying them out.  They have a two-for-one year special for $84.  I could try their "confirm first" program, but can someone explain that to me, please?

Thanks,


----------



## DenMar (Mar 1, 2006)

Hi Mell.  I don't have an answer for you on this but post this same Q on WMowners.com and they should have no problem finding you the answer.


----------



## itchyfeet (Mar 1, 2006)

You could also try SFX - I believe they have access to Manhattan Club.  You'd reserve a "prime" week with WM, deposit with SFX for exchange.  With SFX you also get a Mexico bonus week & another bonus week if you deposit during their promo period.  You can ask questions of SFX on www.timeshareforums.com


----------



## LLW (Mar 1, 2006)

melpollard said:
			
		

> Looking for end of May, 2007 or early June, 2007 Manhattan club units.
> 
> First of all, we are RCI weeks members with S.African timeshares.  We're assuming we can't get Manhattan Club through RCI weeks with those timeshares, because we've only been able to get them in the spring before.  We also need two units at one time, which makes it harder.
> 
> ...



There have been past success stories of people getting Manhattan Club with WM. I would do a Confirm First with RCI. You could also put in a request with II, but I have read here on TUG that II only has the new phase, and RCI has the old phase and more rooms. The thing with II is they don't call you to confirm - they do automatic confirmations. At least with RCI they are supposed to. But then if you need 2 units, there is little chance of them confirming 2 units at the same time. You could call II to find out what size rooms they have, and put in the request if you want. If you just want a certain day/date for check-in, you have to tell them. II's system automatically puts in Thursday.

I would put in a request at SFX too. Request at as many exchange companies as possible, since you want 2 units, but make sure you can and do manage it - call or check on line every day. Or you may end up with more or something different than you need. Good luck!


----------



## melpollard (Mar 2, 2006)

*Please explain "confirm first" with RCI for WM owners*

I called RCI and they acted like they didn't know what I was talking about.  The WM literature is a little confusing, so when I call back, I want to know what I'm talking about.


----------



## spatenfloot (Mar 2, 2006)

From the owner's guide:

• Call the RCI/WorldMark service line directly at 1-800-585-4833 (U.S. and Canadian owners).
• Confirm First is your key! It’s simple and unsurpassed. WorldMark’s partnership with RCI allows you to make a request without having to deposit (space bank) your time with RCI first as most traditional owners must do.
This means that no credits will be deducted from your account until you have actually been confirmed for your exchange.
• Once you have a confirmed exchange, vacation credits equal to the “week” you have confirmed are deducted from your WorldMark account.


----------



## melpollard (Mar 3, 2006)

I knew I had read that somewhere, but what I printed out didn't say that.  Printer must have skipped a page.  Thanks.


----------



## BocaBum99 (Mar 3, 2006)

What I would do is offer a direct exchange to an owner at the Manhattan Club.  Let them go to any Worldmark resort they want in any season in direct exchange for their time.


----------



## pmccruden (Apr 11, 2006)

This is a late reply, but we  just decided to go to NYC this summer and called RCI  around a month ago and did a confirm first with our Worldmark and got an exchange for a week beginning July 21,2006. Only took about two weeks. It cost 9,000 WM credits for a 1 bedroom at Manhattan Club. I don't know if we were extraordinarily lucky or what. IGiven our experience I would think you could exchange in for next year.


----------

